# Anybody checkout soggy bottomz atv park in Houma, la?



## chopermech

It's actually bayou blue. Mud park In development includes a pipeline...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkh100

Is there anymore info about this park I live in waggaman la and I'm looking for good parks around me, I been to the spill Way many times and coflax once awesome park btw !


----------



## chopermech

Give them a call and report back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawman6445

anybody got a address for them I wanna ride by and see what they got


----------



## chopermech

I been there, its across from some fire extinguisher place on bayou blue, but not sure if its still open


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

